# hunting pistol



## lej hunter (Jul 15, 2009)

I am thinking about a pistol to hunt with.  I will be putting a scope on it.  I'm not big on brand names.  What caliber and model should I get.  Deer hunting only.  Thanks for any help.  Josh


----------



## Forkhorn (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you'll get a vote for whatever the person that's replying to your post shoots. I swear by my 8 3/8" S&W 29 .44 Mag, but anything you can shoot reliably in .44 is plenty of pistol for deer without excess punishment.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 15, 2009)

44 mag is my choice for deer hunting handgun. I have the Ruger Super Blackhawk in 44 mag, with a scope. I suggest the Ruger cuz they are good guns and made in America.

If u want a real challenge try one of those Thompson Center Encore pistols chambered for 30-30. Single shot that way u know u better not miss.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep, .44 mag will do just fine.  Unless you are a very experienced handgunner, I would stay away from anything larger.  The .44 will be a challenge to master if you aren't very experienced or are recoil challenged.  The great thing about a .44 is that you can shoot lighter .44 special loads until you feel confident, and then work into the full power stuff.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Jul 16, 2009)

I would also go with a 44 mag. I however got myself a 357. Today I would get a Super Redhawk with as long of barrel as I thought I could practically handle. More accuracy with iron sights generally and more speed/energy with a given round generally.


----------



## bowhntr (Jul 16, 2009)

Most of the guys have replied with stuff on wheel guns , ever think about a single-shot pistol like a Contender or Encore . You can pretty well hunt with any caliber you wish and have a scope. I have had three Ruger Super Blackhawks in .44 mag and they were great but I was only using one shot so I went with the single shot Contender and Encore . For Contender .357 Max , 7-30 Waters and .358 Alpo. For the Encore .307 Win .260 Rem .204 Ruger . And now have new Savage Striker in .243AI, .308 Win and .22-250 . This is a bolt action pistol for some long range deer hunting.


----------



## jkoch (Jul 16, 2009)

Mine is a Contender in 7-30 Waters. 140gr.AccuBonds. It works JUST FINE!


----------



## stevetarget (Jul 16, 2009)

i just put together a Encore in 7mm-08, I used the  T/C 15 inch fluted  SS barrel from Eabco. B&L Elite 3200 scope at 2-6 power. I shot it today with 139 SST's off the bench and pistol rest and shot 3 shot 1.5 inch groups. (Thats good for me with the low power scope) The recoil is not much worse than a 44 mag out of a 6"  629 S&W.


----------



## lej hunter (Jul 17, 2009)

*pistol*

thanks for everyones input.  I am thinking about the thompson in a 243.  Found at local pawn shop for $440.  Is this a good price.  thanks Josh


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 17, 2009)

*good price*



lej hunter said:


> thanks for everyones input.  I am thinking about the thompson in a 243.  Found at local pawn shop for $440.  Is this a good price.  thanks Josh


Yeah, that is a very good price.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jul 17, 2009)

Josh, look into getting a single shot LONE EAGLE made by Magnum Research.  I have owned a couple and they are awesome guns!  Mine is in 308 and the other barrel is 30-06.


----------



## nkbigdog (Jul 18, 2009)

*make my day*

Model 29 smith&wesson 6 inch barrel 44 magnum.  I have taken many deer and hog with this one and love it.


----------



## JLD (Jul 23, 2009)

I hunt with my XP-100R IN 35 CALIBER. Withe the Hornady ammo it is great out o 200 yards.


----------



## howl (Jul 23, 2009)

nkbigdog said:


> Model 29 smith&wesson 6 inch barrel 44 magnum.  I have taken many deer and hog with this one and love it.



Thats about right. A small red dot sight is easier to use.


----------



## Win1917 (Jul 23, 2009)

> Found at local pawn shop for $440. Is this a good price



No, he's ripping you off. Tell me where the shop is and I'll go talk to him ...If it's in decent shape that's a good price. I have an Encore in 260 Remington and I highly recommend it. There's a bunch of good cartridges for the Encore, 243 would be a great choice too.  

The Contender I think is a better pistol in many respects, better feel, trigger, etc. The trade off is fewer factory rounds but there are still plenty of good ones to choose from.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 26, 2009)

This .44 S$W model 629 DX with Burris 2-7 posi-lock scope has always been one of my favorites and you can see by the target the DX is guaranteed to be a shooter too.






Shot at 2009-07-26





Shot with C2100UZ at 2009-07-26


----------



## redneckcamo (Jul 26, 2009)

Hoyt said:


> This .44 S$W model 629 DX with Burris 2-7 posi-lock scope has always been one of my favorites and you can see by the target the DX is guaranteed to be a shooter too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dude ... that is a smokin hot rigg right there !! ....puttin em all in 1 hole 

I agree with everyone else ....44magnum for deer in a handgun


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 26, 2009)

Well first off I am a 44 Magnum Man.  I recommend the TC Contender with a 14 inch 44 Mag Barrel topped with a Burris 2 x 7 scope and triple lock scope mount.  The next would be a Ruger Super Red Hawk with 10 1/2 inch barrel with the same scope.  I have both of these set ups and they are tack drivers.  I have killed several deer with each.  You will get better performance with pistols from pistol ammo, rifle chambered barrels take special loads different from over the counter wal mart stuff.


----------



## Old Coach (Jul 29, 2009)

I use the Ruger SBH in 44 mag.
It has a 10"bbl shortened to 8 3/8 and recrowned, beadblast finish on the SS, cyls.numbered, and a trigger job. All work done by Mag-Na-Port.
It has a 4X scope in TSOB mount and rings.
With handloads it will shoot 2" or less @ 100yds


----------



## the r.o.c. (Aug 3, 2009)

i came across a taurus .44 mag SS 8 3/8 barrell. it had a bushnell aimpoint scope.  it has a barrell compensator. after a little practice, im hitting a 6" target inside the 5" ring 6 out of 6 times. at 25 yds. im outshooting guys with 40 cal and 9mm. they couldnt believe a big gun could out do theirs.  im really looking forward to hunting with it this year.


----------

